# The People's Favourite Shrimp



## NanoJames (31 Mar 2013)

OK, so I am really bored at the moment so I've decided to make this thread. I just fancy knowing what shrimp are particular favourites in the current shrimp boom. Hopefully some people can comment saying what shrimp they like and maybe even post a picture. You don't have to own the shrimp, I'm just interested to see which ones people like. I'll start it off. I really like the Blue Bolt shrimp! I wish I could afford them!


----------



## sa80mark (31 Mar 2013)

Great idea

My favorite is Blue Tiger Shrimp(Caridina cf. cantonensis)


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (31 Mar 2013)

My favourite is Blue Tiger. I've never owned or seen any in the flesh but looking at that picture they are now my favourite


----------



## sa80mark (31 Mar 2013)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> My favourite is Blue Tiger. I've never owned or seen any in the flesh but looking at that picture they are now my favourite



Ive never owned or seen them either but once my shrimp tank is up and running im definitely going to try and get hold of some


----------



## mafoo (31 Mar 2013)

My favourite is the tempura kind


----------



## Piece-of-fish (31 Mar 2013)

Blue tigers are one of my favourites also and quite easy I would say. This picture is hovewer a bit too electric, its coour is enhanced. You can see the soil and shrimp food is also very blue which is not natural.


----------



## NanoJames (31 Mar 2013)

Seems to be blue at the moment!



mafoo said:


> My favourite is the tempura kind


 Ooh, that was a bit harsh! Poor shrimp...


----------



## basil (31 Mar 2013)

mafoo said:


> My favourite is the tempura kind



I think your gh could be a bit high?


----------



## linkinruss (31 Mar 2013)

mafoo said:


> My favourite is the tempura kind


nom nom nom nom. 
Couldn't resist!


----------



## Shrimp Toast (5 Apr 2013)

Im not sure how to post a photo for you!? I love blue jellies


----------



## NanoJames (7 Apr 2013)

Shrimp Toast said:


> Im not sure how to post a photo for you!?


 I think there is an article in the Technical/Help forum. I think it is also a sticky thread so should be easy to find! In myb opinion the easiest site to use is Image Shack, but go and check the forum out! How to! - How do you post a picture | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Gill (7 Apr 2013)

Cardinal Shrimp is a big fave of mine, only kept them once. Will keep them again one day


----------



## NanoJames (7 Apr 2013)

Gill said:


> Cardinal Shrimp is a big fave of mine, only kept them once. Will keep them again one day


 Nice! I love Sulawesi shrimp, there just so hard to find! I doubt I would be able to keep them alive for long anyway... Plus, with the price, you have to know what you are doing!
Cheers


----------



## Gill (7 Apr 2013)

Yeah they are nice shrimp, just the price and requirements that put people off of them.


----------



## basil (7 Apr 2013)

Still hard to beat a tank full of really good grade cherries (fire or painted reds) IMO! Look superb against green plants and are quite easy to keep.


----------



## basil (7 Apr 2013)

basil said:


> Still hard to beat a tank full of really good grade cherries (fire or painted reds) IMO! Look superb against green plants and are quite easy to keep.



Having said that, I wouldn't be offended with a tank full of hulks either!!


----------



## NanoJames (7 Apr 2013)

I agree, even when they don't have full dark green colouring they still look impressive!


----------



## Otto72 (23 Oct 2013)

My favorite too


----------

